# Bell Phone Plan?



## reachdent (3 Sep 2015)

Is there a Bell Corporate Phone plan for CF members like the one that Rogers has (the one posted on the CFappretiation website)? If so, then could anyone tell me the NAG number or the contact info of the Bell Rep. The NAG number would be on your monthly statement if you have a corporate plan.

Thanks!


----------



## BinRat55 (15 Sep 2015)

What is this "plan" you speak of?? I wish to know more...


----------



## Oscar590 (15 Sep 2015)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> What is this "plan" you speak of?? I wish to know more...



$60 Government Broader Public Sector Plan ($75 - $15 discount) 3GB Data plan Unlimited Canada Wide Basic Voicemail Call Display + Name Display Unlimited Messaging (text, picture and video) .

$70 Government Broader Public Sector Plan ($85 - $15 discount) 5GB Data plan Unlimited Canada Wide / Canada to US mins Basic Voicemail Call Display + Name Display Unlimited Messaging (text, picture and video)

Those are the Rogers corporate plans for government employees.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (16 Sep 2015)

As far as I know, Bell doesn't have one.


----------



## group (1 Feb 2016)

$70 Government Broader Public Sector Plan ($85 - $15 discount) 5GB Data plan Unlimited Canada Wide / Canada to US mins Basic Voicemail Call Display + Name Display Unlimited Messaging (text, picture and video)


----------



## reinvented (7 Mar 2016)

I've been with Bell for about 5 years now and I haven't had any problems so I'd like to stay with them if I can. However, I contacted Bell today and they told me that I would have to go through "our" HR department and obtain a NAG ID? I'm not sure what that is but the guy I spoke to gave me the impression that he couldn't access the military/government plans that are available to us. If he was telling the truth or not is another story..

I'd really like to know if Bell does offer some sort of discounted plan for CF members.


----------

